# 6 puppies left



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

We had an accidental breeding and have 6 puppies left, all female. 3/4 Anatolian and 1/4 Pyrenees. Born and running with the herd of goats. Located in SE Kansas. Excellent working mother, wormed 1st set of shots. Cheap 50.00 I hope this is allowed


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure if they allow it or not, I dont see why not, they are guard animal pups? 
Cute little fur balls, good luck,


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, they are from working parents and are out with the herd. They should be good sized dogs.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

They will make excellent guard dogs. We have one that is that mix and she is wonderful.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you have FB? I am a member on a few LGD pages/groups I know there are people lookin' for pups/dogs in the midwest ............... I could post your info ( or you could join.......... either way) pm me with your info if you want me to post for you......( and I will go try to remember which page........... ) Purty pups you have, nice mix, outstanding price...... 
Just up the road from me, there is a maremma breeder that her pups go for $1000 ........... A bit farther ( about 30 miles) is an AS breeder that sells her's for $1500 ( ONLY if you sign a contract agreeing to 'fix' the pup before a year and never breed, if you want to breed, it's a cool $2500 ) I like that your's are price so people can afford a good working cross..............


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, I am on facebook but I could not find any LGD pages to post on. We are not breeders but the male got fixed way too late. I am down to just 5 of the females left. She had 9 altogether, I am going to keep one of the female pups because we are going to sell the full blooded pyrenees female.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

A full blooded pyrenees momma and your puppies are only 1/4th? What percentage Anatolian is your male?


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's a few, you have to request, but it's no big deal......

https://www.facebook.com/groups/livestockguardiandogs/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/265359150231198/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/321230231253468/

You can ask to post them once you've been accepted... I wish I could remember which page, I couldn't find the post again.......... sorry.........


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

The momma is not pryenees, she is a full blood anatolian, the daddy is a cross. The pryenees has been sold.


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

tracerracer said:


> Here's a few, you have to request, but it's no big deal......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/livestockguardiandogs/
> 
> ...


thanks, I asked to join a couple of them


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you have any brindle females left


----------

